# oscar population



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

do any of you know the approximate oscar population in the world i need to know really bad.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

A lot...other then that I dont know. Are you trying to include all the ones in the wild and the ones in people's homes? Because if you are that is going to be really hard...if you find out I would like to know...i imagine it is a big number. Sorry I couldn't be much help.


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

In peoples home aquariums? Thousands. Hundreds of thousends. 
Oscers are very popular, you know, which i bet you did. I can name 4 people off the top of my head that have 2 or more..


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah i know its a large number just estimate how many k?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You cant estimate something like that. How would anyone know? There are many breeders people dont even know about.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well if theres so many would you guess around in the millions or soemthing cause this is kinda important


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I would guess at least one million...maybe less or more...who knows.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Would you also like to include the craply bred ones in Japan too? If you do then there would be more oscars in the world than kangaroos in australia. Now that's a lot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

why do you need to know?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

hmmm...the the ones that are using up time,space,food, and money i guess


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't forget the feral ones in places they don't belong, like Florida.....


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lets just put that all around 10,000,000. i need to know cause the hith cure i made actually works and if people have interfered with the oscars by breeding so many when the population should be half as much then i dont wanna sell the food. then the population would further increase screwing up the whole eco system cause even more would be released into places they dont belong and more and more food would be used, it would be a ripple effect see? i would get rich but at a cost.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm sorry but I doubt you could get rich off that you might could make a few extra bucks. And I don't think that you selling it would raise the oscar population. Also didn't you already state this HITH cure on this form cause anyone could sell it now because without a copyright, trademark, patent, or something of the like anyone could sell it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's good to have a business mind Solar-ton, but you have to be realistic.


----------

